

Avoid Co-Working Spaces With ‘Brogrammers’ - socialmediaisbs
http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2013/08/09/b-j-mendelson-avoid-co-working-spaces-with-brogrammers/

======
mathattack
I was thinking the issue was that Brogrammers had loud in-office drinking
sessions that offended people. "Who funded you?" is the least of my worries.

